# Replenishing Substrate in canister filters



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Another question for everyone: On most canister filters and from what i have heard from most associates at LFS's is that you should be replacing about 1/3 of your substrate with new stuff. I'm assuming that they mean the biological and is this true? To me that sounds like overkill.. what about a good washing of that 1/3 of substrate and then reuse it later on?
Maybe it can be washed and boiled. Does that make sense?

If you got to replace substrate that often and have multiple tanks that would cost a huge fortune?
Thoughts/comments/ any links on this?
Thanks
sheldon.... Thank-you in advance


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Substrate? Do you mean filter media?

Some of my substrate has been in the tank almost 20 years. And plastic scrubbies don't break down....and my crushed coral has been going for a while too.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry Riceburner... what i mean is the biological filter media in the canister filter if it makes sense what i'm asking....
tks
sheldon


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Replacing your media is something that manufacturers say to get you to buy their products. This way, they make money.

You don't need to replace your media unless it is (literally) turning into dust. A good rinse (no need to boil it) everytime you clean your filter is fine.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks Darkblade, that is what i was thinking myself, but needed the experts to weigh in....
cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I do find that the foam in my canister needs to be replaced every 6 months or so. It gets degraded and crushed down to the point where it blocks water flow. Everything else in the canister I rinse in tank water and keep using. I suppose there is some variability in media lifespan depending on what sort of media you use and how much waste your fish produce. My rule is that if the water is flowing decently, it's OK to leave the media alone.


----------

